# Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4 (Result: L, 107 - 114)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (3 - 1)*





















































* Jason Kidd | Quinton Ross | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* @ *









*New Orleans Hornets (1 - 3)*




















































*Chris Paul | Morris Peterson | Julian Wright | David West | Emeka Okafor*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: @ Hornets 11/4*

I'm kinda worried about this game. Back2back for Dirk after that performance earlier, he'll probably be tired, our bench needs to step up. The Hornets haven't been great so far though losing to the Knicks their last game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

I am not too concerned about B2B games, and Dirk has done well in the past in this situation; however, I am concerned it's the Hornets.

CP brings back many painful memories. lol...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Anyone have any idea who's gonna start at SG? I heard Quinton Ross got hurt.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Hornets leading 48 - 50 at the half


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Go Rodrigue Beaubois!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Dirk hits from the baseline


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Come on guys.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

wasnt a great quarter. but we still have a chance


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Jason ****ing Terry. He's feeling it.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

And 1 JET!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Come on Dirk


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

paul hit a 3. :/ Tie game


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

JET is on the runway if you haven't guessed Hornets


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Dirk was yesterday, Now it's jets turn


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

good job Damp


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Damp again!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Dirk fouls out. 20 point streak snapped


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Kidd keeps missin layups.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

JJ... wtf?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

JET make these please


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

DAMPdkjhjahjdjhjzhdjkshdjkhsjkdhadsnjksajkdnxjksandjnajkasjdnnsdjn wtflolomgbbqoh****


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Horrible inbound D


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Terry needs to hit these FTs


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Misses the first one... :/


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

JJ Barea! Draws the foul! Good ****


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

We missed 3 fts in a row... If we lose this, I'm gonna be a Thunder fan.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

****ing **** **** that **** damn damn damn what?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

O T...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

Good night for damp


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

I think we might have blown this...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #5: @ Hornets 11/4*

That's game most likely...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Umm... 

Nothing to say.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea... 2nded


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least we are now in a position to give away games, I think that is a difference to last year where I would have said before the game that the Mavs will lose anyway. Of course missing three free throws shouldn't happen, but there are some positive signs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

total collapse like watchin a replay of the miami series..


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Kinda odd how they gave Beaubois the start. Seems like he has alot of potential though.


----------

